# tee shirt Mac



## SharkRSF2 (15 Avril 2004)

Bonjour, 
question peut être bête, mais savez vous s'il existe des tee shirt Mac ou autres vêtement à l'effigie  de la célèbre pomme ?
Merci


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2004)

Tu peux en trouver ici. 
	


et ici. 

J'allais oublier ici. 
	
 

Si tu veux des t-shirts Geek sympas  va faire un tour ici, c'est un jeune et sympathique français qui tient la boutique.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Ils sont dédicacés par Steve et imprégnés de sa sueur, au moins ?


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Si tu veux je dédicace les tee shirts..


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Avril 2004)

1000 balles le t-shirt !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est encore pire que mon pins à 300 balles ou mon bloc-note à 400 ça !


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2004)

Et oui quand on aime...on attend d'avoir 149 euros de plus et on se commande un MiniPod.


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2004)

SharkRSF2 a dit:
			
		

> savez vous s'il existe des tee shirt Mac ou autres vêtement à l'effigie  de la célèbre pomme ?



Je peux te trouver des strings à l'effigie de la célèbre marque si tu veux.
2000 euros pièce, garanti 5 ans, et en supplément, pour 1000 euros de plus, la panthère qui va avec.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Mais à la place de la pomme y a une tranche de pomme...


----------



## Fulvio (15 Avril 2004)

On peut pas avoir la panthère sans le string ?


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas avoir la panthère sans le string ?



Sans problème, mais méfie-toi de la bête.
64 bits ne lui font pas peur. T'auras assez ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2004)




----------



## SharkRSF2 (15 Avril 2004)

OK on se calme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous n'avez jamais porté un porte documents ou autre avec l'autocollant Apple glissé dans le mode d'emploi de votre Mac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un tee shirt Mac je trouvais l'idée sympa pour faire la nique à tous les PCistes


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Avril 2004)

SharkRSF2 a dit:
			
		

> Un tee shirt Mac je trouvais l'idée sympa pour faire la nique à tous les PCistes


Ben ouais mais mille balles pour te faire traiter  de sectaire ça fait cher


----------



## prerima (15 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux en trouver ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dommage pas beaucoup de modèles pour femmes dans tous çà !


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2004)

SharkRSF2 a dit:
			
		

> vous n'avez jamais porté un porte documents ou autre avec l'autocollant Apple glissé dans le mode d'emploi de votre Mac ?



Non, jamais.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Moi j'ai jamais eu de porte document.

Pourquoi me diras tu ?

Car pas de document te répondrais je.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2004)

Moi j'avais une casquette m$ avec mon office étudiant... Ca m'a laissé un traumatisme... Je m'en suis plein devant un camarade qui m'a trouvé bizarre sur ce coup là. "Quoi, tu ne veux pas porter une casquette avec écrit Microsoft sur le front ?"


----------



## krystof (15 Avril 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai jamais eu de porte document.
> 
> Pourquoi me diras tu ?
> 
> Car pas de document te répondrais je.



C'est une bonne raison, je n'y avais pas songé


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Et oui...


----------



## Couhoulinn (15 Avril 2004)

la logique de sonny est implacable lol.


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Avril 2004)

SharkRSF2 a dit:
			
		

> OK on se calme...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah que si! j'en colle plein partout! Malheurseusement, il parrait qu'ils ont arreté d'en mettre avec les ordis...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2004)

Une belle tête de vainqueur..décidément.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ah que si! j'en colle plein partout! Malheurseusement, il parrait qu'ils ont arreté d'en mettre avec les ordis...


Non, y en a deux fournis avec l'ordi
Si tu veux je te vends les miens 249  pièce (sachant qu'ils m'ont coûté plus de 2 000  avec le G5, ça te te fait 75 % de réduc alors dépêche-toi, y en aura pas pour tout le monde).


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Avril 2004)

à quand un t-shirt MacGénération? C'est une belle idée pour LaFraise


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Avril 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> à quand un t-shirt MacGénération? C'est une belle idée pour LaFraise


 C'est sûr


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Avril 2004)

avec la possibilité de mettre derrière son pseudo et son nombre d'étoiles


----------



## Kiwiprime (17 Avril 2004)

J'ai des T-shirt "APPLE STAFF" avec une pomme devant et une pomme derrière (ceux des vendeurs Apple de l'Apple Expo), et des T-shirt iPod (ceux des démos iPod) à vendre.






A 20EUR pièce + frais postaux

Vous pouvez me contacter par email : roch@menilmontant.com

Paiement possible par PAYPAL ou CB.
(Je suis une entreprise (sic) : www.kiwiprime.net)






Voila,


----------



## sharky (17 Avril 2004)

Kiwiprime a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des T-shirt "APPLE STAFF" avec une pomme devant et une pomme derrière (ceux des vendeurs Apple de l'Apple Expo), et des T-shirt iPod (ceux des démos iPod) à vendre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tu as une photo des t-shirt avec les 2 pommes ?


----------



## noz (17 Avril 2004)

ah oui, je suis intéressé par des photos aussi...


----------



## Kiwiprime (17 Avril 2004)

Oh, ils sont noirs avec des Pommes.

J'ai pas d'appareil numérique...

Bon, j'ai bien une iSight... mais bon... pfff... C'est compliqué !






Les gens vraiment intéressés peuvent me contacter... et je ferais une one-way video chat... avec mon t-shirt !!!






lol


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux des t-shirts Geek sympas  va faire un tour ici, c'est un jeune et sympathique français qui tient la boutique.



Super le service chez lafraise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Livraison rapide, embalage soigné et, "fraise sur le gâteau", ils mettent 2 Malabars a la fraise dans le paquet (pour 2 t-shirts)


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2004)

Kiwiprime a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des T-shirt "APPLE STAFF" avec une pomme devant et une pomme derrière (ceux des vendeurs Apple de l'Apple Expo), et des T-shirt iPod (ceux des démos iPod) à vendre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je les ai déjà


----------



## Kiwiprime (17 Avril 2004)

Et voila des photos :

http://www.kiwiprime.net/apple-t-shirt.html

A noter que le t-shirt iPod a les manches longues.... c'est la CLASSE !






Contact : roch@menilmontant.com


----------



## iCed (19 Avril 2004)

Dîtes ??? D'un point de vue juridique, a-t-on le droit de se faire ses propres t-shirts avec le logo d'apple si on ne les vends pas.

J'suis pommé là


----------



## bengilli (19 Avril 2004)

Personne ne viendra te demander d'où vient ton tee shirt fait maison...


----------



## iCed (19 Avril 2004)

merci


----------



## Couhoulinn (19 Avril 2004)

iCed a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes ??? D'un point de vue juridique, a-t-on le droit de se faire ses propres t-shirts avec le logo d'apple si on ne les vends pas.
> 
> J'suis pommé là



Si tu leur fais de la pub, sans te faire de l'argent sur leur dos... où est le mal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au contraire tu nous changerais des hommes-sandwich de nike et sergio tachini


----------

